# Gummi Pflege



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what actually is gummi pflege?  Ive heard its to be used on the door seals? Can it be used on any other rubbers, such as the surrounds on the windscreen/side windows?


----------



## ///Dave (Feb 10, 2010)

It basically softens the rubber, like re-moisturise it. Helps stop cracking and drying out.

Which in turn, makes the seal more efficient


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

It is only really good on door seals IMO. 

I have tried it on the external window seals but it goes "spotty" after a few days. I had to cover it over with AG rubber and vinyl.

Gummi works really well on the door seals though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

It does say on it for interior seals only.

Better with seal fead which also works on the outer seals too :thumb:

(i have both, prefer seal feed since can use it on more things) and works better for me))


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Seal feed? Thats swissvax isn't it? Where can i get hold of this?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just checked on Swissvax website. £30, a little too pricey. How long roughly does a bottle last?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

group buy on the seal feed?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

hell yeah 

where can I get gummi pledge from?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> hell yeah
> 
> where can I get gummi pledge from?


PM'd :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella

well share the link
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-GUMMI-100

IIRC, shinerama are a trader/supporter on here :thumb:

Cheers for the link dude


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ cheaper than ebay!! ^^^


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

packard said:


> ^^ cheaper than ebay!! ^^^


Einszett UK increased the price earlier this year to £6.95 a bottle, but some resellers stayed at the old price


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

probably explains a few things


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Also remember that it costs 

£0.20 to list a bottle on eBay 
Then eBay takes £0.69 in fees to sell the bottle of Gummi 
and then Paypal takes £0.50 to process the payment


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've got one and think it's great. Although I've heard 303 Aerospace Protectant is better for door seals.



-Mat- said:


> cheers fella
> 
> well share the link
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-GUMMI-100
> ...


Mark at Autobrite also does them.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> group buy on the seal feed?


+1 on this


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that's another product I need/want! 303!

I got some CG equivilant a while ago, but not used it yet

I have so many products unused lol! Got some stuff 18 months ago and still not used it


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im after some 303 to dress the engine bay


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

if you want, you can pop up and try the CG one I have......


----------

